# Hap Ahli/ Electric Blue Hap Tankmates?



## jbacker7 (Jul 16, 2008)

Ok so I'm in the process of setting up an all male hap/peacock tank and I would really like to have an Electric Blue Hap. I can get a nice adult one for a good price (about 3 1/2 to 4") but I want to put him in there with other fish that are approximately 2-3" long. Since the Electric Blue is a piscovore will the size difference be a problem?


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

How big is your tank? The electric blue haps from my experience can get pretty agressive. They will also get up to 7". The absoulute minimum for these is a 4 foot tank but 6 is better.

Also alot of the peacocks share the same color as the Electric blue which could cause problems as well. Unless you have a 125 gallon i would consider keeping him out of the mix.

btw i had my Electric blue with some mbuna and he tried to smash them against the glass and kill them all. Mine had issues so i took him back to the store.


----------



## jbacker7 (Jul 16, 2008)

My tank is a 55 gallon. Here it is.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

Personally i think you would be better off going all male peacocks. If you do throw in a hap try and find the smallest type possible. That will be a beautiful male peacock tank.

Others may say it would be cool to add in haps. I am just not sure what type. Oh and if you do get the electric blue i would get him last.


----------



## jbacker7 (Jul 16, 2008)

The haps I want to add are...

Ahli Electric Blue... Sciaenochromis Fryeri (Maleri Is.)
Aristo Yellow Blaze... Otopharynx Lithobates (zimbawe rock)
Fireline Mloto... Copadichromis Trewavasae Mloto Likoma

They all max out at about the same length as the peacocks.. I don't really see their adult size being a problem?


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah maybe it will be good to go. I probably just had an overally aggressive male electric blue.


----------



## jbacker7 (Jul 16, 2008)

I think I'll give it a try as long as the 4" inch fish does not prey on the 3". I really just don't want to lose fish. And if it becomes a problem I have a great LFS that I'm sure I could sell him to.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

jbacker7 said:


> I think I'll give it a try as long as the 4" inch fish does not prey on the 3". I really just don't want to lose fish. And if it becomes a problem I have a great LFS that I'm sure I could sell him to.


or a place in the house to put a 125 gallon tank when you decide he is awsome and want to keep him.


----------



## jbacker7 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hahaha I like the way you think!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

If you are asking if he will eat the other fish... no, unless they are small fry. They never seem to me to be much of a danger.

Could he be the dominant fish and keep the other fish from showing full color... yes, but then that will be a problem with any mix. All can be aggressive if they are dominant, that is life with cichlids.


----------

